# Kaffeine: Errore legato a Xine [RISOLTO]

## niugentoo

Ho installato da qualche giorno kaffeine ma non riproduce niente...ho provato a ricompilarlo con qualche useflag in più, ma niente, ho provato a vedere che flag erano attive anche su xine xine-lib e cose simili e li ho ricompilati con qualche supporto video e audio che gli poteva mancare...ma ancora niente, ditemi voi cosa posso fare e come posso risolvere, l'errore è il seguente:

Caricamento del riproduttore (part) 'XinePart' fallito.

Dettagli >> Tutti i driver video hanno fallito l'inizializzazione!

Non so cosa fare per risolvere dopo aver già tentato di risolverlo in qualche modo...

Spero che qualcuno di voi riesca a darmi la risposta...è anche vero che altri riproduttori funzionano e quindi non ne faccio un problema grosso, però sai, è anche per soddisfazione di riuscirlo a farlo funzionare...poi è il riproduttore che usa firefox per riprodurre i video e altri file multimediali, e quindi non funzionando kaffeine non funziona neanche kaffeine-pluginsLast edited by niugentoo on Fri Nov 02, 2007 11:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lucapost

L'errore è tutto li? non c'è qualche riga in più?

cosa dice 

```
emerge -pv kaffeine
```

?

----------

## niugentoo

Comunque l'errore è tutto lì...appena prova a fare play dvd per esempio mi da quello, quando sto su internet e cerco di far partire dei file multimediale si apre kaffeine e da quello.

Il comando da questo output:

linus marco # emerge -pv kaffeine

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/kaffeine-0.8.5  USE="encode gstreamer vorbis xinerama -arts -debug -dvb -kdehiddenvisibility -xcb" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

----------

## khelidan1980

Prova a vedere se risolsi leggendo questi due 3d:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-509377-highlight-xinepart.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-341948-highlight-kaffeine+player+engine.html

----------

## niugentoo

Ho provato a seguire le soluzioni di quei topic ma non mi hanno aiutato, con xine sempre lo stesso errore, per giunta ho provato a utilizzare il motore gstreamer, con gstreamer funziona correttamente, ho anche messo tutti i plugins di gstreamer, e con gstreamer va...però vorrei che funzionasse anche con xine...ma con xine proprio non va....

Comunque già che con gstreamer va è un passo avanti...

----------

## Flameeyes

Assicurati di avere attivato le USE flags X e xv per media-libs/xine-lib o non troverà il modo di visualizzare il video.

Se ancora non funziona prova a rimuovere ~/.xine/catalog.cache.

----------

## niugentoo

Grazie ora funziona...effettivamente avevo dimenticato la flag use su xine-lib, lo avevo anche ricompilato di recente aggiungendo delle flag che credevo potessero mancare per l'utilizzo, ma la flag X l'avevo proprio dimenticata! Grazie!

----------

